# Spider Plants



## steelhead004 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Everyone, 

I have a question about spider plants ... (Chlorophytum comosum) ... Are they ok to put into your Aquatic landscape.

Thanks


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't think they are aquatic.


----------



## steelhead004 (Mar 4, 2007)

AaronT said:


> I don't think they are aquatic.


AaronT,

Thank you for your reply


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

They do make decent bog plants, I have a couple growing in a constantly wet paludarium.


----------



## steelhead004 (Mar 4, 2007)

yoink said:


> They do make decent bog plants, I have a couple growing in a constantly wet paludarium.


Thank's for the reply yoink,

Yeah, I was just wondering if they would be harmful to my fish ... I would replace them weekly.

Thanks again for your quote,


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Plants*

I had a spider plant with its roots in a jar once, and some guppies in the jar too. The plant and fish stayed healthy.

I think there are some aquatic plants that look at least a bit like to a spider plant, but won't die under water. Maybe try them?

Natalie


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Plants*

Maybe some kind of val or sagittaria.


----------



## steelhead004 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Plants*

Thank you all for your replies


----------

